# Is Genshin Impact for pedophiles?



## mister meaner (Sep 14, 2021)

>remake botw with anime waifus and little girls
>add gambling
Is Genshin Impact just a fad to scam pedophiles of their hard earned neetbux?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes definitely, everyone who plays that game is on some type of watch list.


----------



## Don Yagon (Sep 14, 2021)

What's the point of gambling if you can just go to pixiv and watich their cunnies getting pounded for free?


----------



## WolfeTone (Sep 14, 2021)

probably


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 14, 2021)

Never played it myself, but this chick I know is super into it.


----------



## MissDrama (Sep 14, 2021)

Nah fam, it's a game made by the Chinese and we all know how small their pee-pee is. They need small girls in order to use their pee-pees and not feel as a useless waste of air with a worm as a dick. That's all.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 14, 2021)

No one cares lol, only the nerdest nerds would ever play gacha "games", and those nerds can't never get near to neither kids or women with their horrifying smell.


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 14, 2021)

MissDrama said:


> Nah fam, it's a game made by the Chinese and we all know how small their pee-pee is. They need small girls in order to use their pee-pees and not feel as a useless waste of air with a worm as a dick. That's all.


Thank you for your wise words. While you are here, do you believe this to be the same thing with v-tubers?


----------



## MissDrama (Sep 14, 2021)

mister meaner said:


> Thank you for your wise words. While you are here, do you believe this to be the same thing with v-tubers?


V-tuber nerds go a little bit further, they have accepted a life of loneliness and convinced themselves that no real interactions with Human Girls © is obtainable for them, so they claim to not be attracted to Human Girls © and only have desire for 3D animated characters. But deep down, they would be willing to murder their whole family with their own teeth and nails as sole weapon if that meant having any sort of interaction with a legit Human Girl © - _also yes, they also have small pee-pee. _


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 14, 2021)

MissDrama said:


> Nah fam, it's a game made by the Chinese and we all know how small their pee-pee is. They need small girls in order to use their pee-pees and not feel as a useless waste of air with a worm as a dick. That's all.


Didn't the Chinese clamp down on video games recently, too? 

Really makes you think.



mister meaner said:


> Thank you for your wise words. While you are here, do you believe this to be the same thing with v-tubers?


Not him, but: Yes.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 14, 2021)

For real, I can't never understand the appeal of neither gacha games nor v-tubers, and this is from someone who draws animu nekos and put a neko race into worldbuilding project. "Characters" from those mediums are the blandest shit you'll ever see, mostly only defined by how they looks and few archetypes. You can find those waifus and husbandos with identical traits pretty much everywhere which even confused me more about how can someone spend thousands on those cardboards.



MissDrama said:


> V-tuber nerds go a little bit further, they have accepted a life of loneliness and convinced themselves that no real interactions with Human Girls © is obtainable for them, so they claim to not be attracted to Human Girls © and only have desire for 3D animated characters. But deep down, they would be willing to murder their whole family with their own teeth and nails as sole weapon if that meant having any sort of interaction with a legit Human Girl © - _also yes, they also have small pee-pee. _


Won't say v-tuber nerds are worse than gacha niggers tho, at least those won't spend thousands gambling on their waifu.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 14, 2021)

BotW sucks. Remake it with waifus and microtransactions to make it even worse, and I don't know how it exists.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Sep 14, 2021)

Cunny sells......


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 14, 2021)

it's for communists so there's heavy overlap


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 14, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> Won't say v-tuber nerds are worse than gacha niggers tho, at least those won't spend thousands gambling on their waifu.


No, they spend thousands gambling on their waifu _saying their name._


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Sep 14, 2021)

Forgot the fact that 99.9% of Genshin Impact fans are 12 years old .


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 14, 2021)

No because apparently trannies and women can't be pedophiles, bigot.


----------



## Blamo (Sep 14, 2021)

Worse, it's a game for weebs with bad impulse control.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Sep 14, 2021)

Idk what could possibly give you that idea


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 14, 2021)

>remake botw with anime waifus and little girls
>add gambling
Is Genshin Impact just a fad to scam pedophiles of their hard earned neetbux?


----------



## Leaf-eon (Sep 14, 2021)

Pedophiles? Maybe.
Weebs that hate having a lot of money? Definitely.


----------



## Alessonincrippliningdepre (Sep 20, 2021)

I like how you casually forget about  the  mental illness teenagers


----------



## Pargon (Sep 20, 2021)

Why the fuck do the IPs with the worst goddamn world building and story become popular

I tried to understand the lore of this shit and within five minutes I was contemplating the rope

If you try to read anything about it the only qualities you see anyone praising are the character designs, which just makes me think of a Plinkett line:

“okay, yes. there are many talented artists in Hollywood (or China, in this case)@

Yes the characters are nice to look at but apart from that and the gacha aspect I don’t understand the Skinner box for this game


----------

